# Sick Fish - Keeps 'Talking'...



## clixby (Jan 21, 2008)

Ive got a 180ltr tank and have had real fun since getting it 9 months ago.

Ive got a nice variety of neons, catfish, guppies and mollys.

I've even got about 12 fish that we born and are living in the tank.


Ive only lost a few fish since having it and religiously do a 20% water change each week.


Ive got a small molly fish whos mouth is moving almost 100% of the time. As far as I can see, none of my other fish do this. Its almost like he is looking for more air, but he is not hovering around the top. (And all other fish are fine).

I have seen this twice before, when the mouth was just going all the time, and they both died 

He is quiet 70% of the time, finding a quiet place in the tank, sometimes just sitting on the bottom, and I have to look closely to make sure hes still alive.

But then he will swim around with the others, he appears to be feeding ok also.

Im really not sure what to do, as I say im worried that he is sick, but have no idea what it could be, I still feel new to this...

Any help from anyone really appreciated...... Thanks!


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Water stats would be good need to rule out bad water quality.
Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and ph.


----------



## clixby (Jan 21, 2008)

I've done a test:

P.H. 6.8
G.H. 7
K.H. 4
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 25



Hope that helps, thanks for the reply


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Check the gills over to see if there pale with excess mucas on them, or red and inflamed.
What does it look like when the fish goes to the toilet.
Is the fish skinny or bloated.
Laying on the gravel can ge a sign of a bacterial infection so is the fish looking pale or darker in colour, being lethagic.


----------

